# Wago 880 Datenlogger problem



## StaudteWS (30 November 2015)

Guten Abend
Ich habe eine Wago 880 mit einer Dreiphasen Messklemme.
Über den Datenogge zeiche ich die Stöme so wie den Verbrauch  auf.
Leider macht er das nicht ganz wie er soll.
Stöme ja  verbrauch schreibt er allerdings immer den Selben Zählerstand 24 std bis zur nächsten Log datei .
Über die Visu sehe ich den richtigen verbrauch sagen wir mal 123040404 in der Log datei steht immer wieder jede Sekunde 30404 woran kann das liegen ein Defekt ?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo StaudteWS,

zuerst einmal kann ich Dich beruhigen. Wenn in der Webvisu richtige Verbrauchswerte angezeigt werden und in der Log-Datei richtige Werte für die Ströme aber falsche Werte für den Verbrauch gespeichert werden, dann ist die Hardware sicherlich in Ordnung.

Ich würde hier den Fehler in dem Bereich Deines Programmes suchen, in dem die Verbrauchswerte von dem FB, der die Leistungsmessklemme ausliest, an den FB, der die Log-Datei mit Daten füllt, übergeben werden.

Wenn Du den Fehler nicht lokalisieren kannst, wende Dich mal an den Wago-Support. Kontaktdaten stehen unten.


----------



## StaudteWS (1 Dezember 2015)

Schon hilfe bekommen der Logger kann nicht mehr Loggen leider .


----------



## Andy_Scheck (9 April 2016)

*Datenlogger lib mehrmals aufrufen*

Liebe Community,
ich nutze ebenfalls eine Wago 880 ( Fw08 ) mit der  aktuellen Datenlogger lib 02. Den Datenplotter habe ich ebenfalls im  Einsatz (Super Ergänzung :grin: ).
Da ich unterschiedliche Logintervalle nutzen möchte, hab ich mir 2 Programmteile erstellt.
Leider  klappt das nicht ganz so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, unter  anderem lässt sich im 2. Progr der Pfad nicht einstellen wie gewünscht,  Append Date ist nicht deaktivierbar und andere Funktionen, welche  ebenfalls auf die Sd-Karte zugreifen (Betriebsstundenzähler) haben ein  Problem beim fileopen.
Kann ich den Datenlogger nur einmal benutzen? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Andy_Scheck (20 April 2016)

@ Wago: Ist es möglich zwei Datenlogger zu nuten (Bsp. Econ-Format 1s, Dataplotter-Format 1min)


----------



## Booner (21 April 2016)

Hei,

ich nutze mehrere Datenlogger parallel. 
Um unterschiedliche Intervalle zu realisieren.
Also sollten auch unterschiedliche Formate problemlos funktionieren.


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## mikee92 (11 August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

so langsam verzweifle ich.. 
Wir betreiben bei vielen Kunden unterschiedlichste  WAGOs mit ebenfalls unterschiedlichen Controllern und Klemmen.
Nun möchte ich, wegen div. Fehlermeldungen der Kunden, anhand einer Log Datei beweisen können, dass die WAGO fehlerfrei läuft.
Ich habe somit einen 750-880 Controller bestellt, ihn in Betrieb genommen und mit Test Variablen sowie DI und DO Klemmen bestückt.
Als die Testschaltung dann lief, begann ich mit der Datenlogger lib 02 und versuchte mich mal. 
Aktueller Stand ist, dass ich eine .csv Datei generiere und diese auch im sekundentakt (wie gewollt) "beschreibe"..

Das beschreiben Klappt allerdings nicht so wie es soll.. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Verbindung eines Kanals mit dem Datenlogger realisieren kann. Der Datenlogger merkt einfach nicht, ob sich an den einzelnen Kanälen etwas tut, obwohl diese Aktiv geschaltet sind. Somit wird dauerhaft eine "0" geloggt. 

Ich hoffe, meine Beschreibung ist nicht all zu kompliziert, ich bin hier richtig (Neuling) und mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke vorab und freundliche Grüße


----------

